# best invention lol look...



## zebinheimer (Oct 3, 2006)

http://www.motorcycle-supersto...6.jpg
this saved my ass the other day, i visited my girlfriend at her college, and i went to my car in the morning and that slow leak that develloped turned into a fast one and my tire was completely flat. so i shot it up with the c02 and it pumped it up enough to drive to the nearest gas station for air. I love it. get one


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: best invention lol look... (zebinheimer)*

I have something similar, but complete with a tire plug set, to plug screw holes and such, in the tire, in addition to the Co2 cartridge. I carry this in the car instead of a spare wheel.


----------



## Raudi S6 (Jan 12, 2008)

What do you do with a blow out?


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Raudi S6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Raudi S6* »_What do you do with a blow out?

Start walking?


----------



## zebinheimer (Oct 3, 2006)

jack up the car and start switching wheels lol


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (zebinheimer)*

I have gotten a spare wheel from a junk yard since I wrote that.


----------



## zebinheimer (Oct 3, 2006)

haha good idea.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (zebinheimer)*

Yeah, it does give you some peace of mind when you're on the road.


----------

